# 1st Anavar Cycle - newbie @ 42



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Plan: 50mg each day on 8 week cycle with Pro Chem Anavar

OK, well some background on me first. been training for years, on and off. Only in last six months have I really got back in to it.

Started back at 5'5 and 18% BF. Train four/five times per week and with a major overhaul of my diet, got down to 10.2% BF in four months, not bad going. Now decided to take it to the next level.

Re jigged my diet with the trainers help - I did try 250g protein / 250g Carbs but was too much, felt bloated.. so dropped carbs down to 200g - mainly before and after the workout.

*Workout and weights I use here*: PDF Link

*Diet here:* PDF link

How do I feel - well days 1-3, not much at all, felt a little rush from the tablet, I take it at 8am with my breakfast shake with oats soon after. No real change in the gym. By day five, today - really noticing a bigger pump, weights a little easier and the drive to want to lift more and do more!

I'm curious to see if I can beat my Personal Best (PB) on the dead-lift next Tuesday. If I can lift 110kg or more, I'll be really pleased! Skin feels a little tickly/itchy... not sure why - though I have had a few little spots appear on my chest already, not really noticeable but I spotted them.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oops missed that 50mg Pro chem


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

nice one mate, subbed for pics and progress reports!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Did some pics Tuesday, so will post them tomorrow and then weekly progress pics


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Forgot to say, have Tamoxifen. I've gone blank on when to start taking them. From memory as soon as course ends or from.week 6


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you need a Nolva AND Clomid PCT, or Nolva (tamox) only?

I would search a few var cycles mate on here


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Check out something like this - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/199708-anavar-cycle-completed-doing-pct-now-2-weeks-quick-question.html

You're doing 8 weeks, sweet. and it seems a lot of people reckon PCT isn't the be all and end all after only an 8 week Var cycle.

However, always better to be safe than sorry, yes? The Tamox comes at the end of the cycle, 20mg / day should be fine, from day 1 of PCT (first day after cycle finishes)


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/197598-anavar-cycle.html


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cheers mattske. My brain was fried last night, been two weeks from hell with 3 new staff on solid offsite bootcamp training, then the senior boss throws in a team building day off site in Surrey outside with us all freezing our balls off on Thursday!.

Phycometric tests and all, though I came out well lol. Im not a nutter hehe

Thanks for the link, samcronin hasnt posted since.. just posted a message.

I'm going to do body measurements Sun. So I'll have:

Pre cut @18% BF. (July)

Post cut @ 10.2%.BF (Sept)

Pre Anavar.................(Nov, same as Sept)

Post Anavar..... (8 weeks later)


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

What is it that you do for work mate?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> Do you need a Nolva AND Clomid PCT, or Nolva (tamox) only?
> 
> I would search a few var cycles mate on here


I reasearched cycles for Anavar, most say don't bother, or just use Nolva/tamox.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> I reasearched cycles for Anavar, most say don't bother, or just use Nolva/tamox.


Yeah fair enough mate!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

If I went TestE then yup would do clomid too


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

You thought about proviron along side as you will lose your libido mate.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> You thought about proviron along side as you will lose your libido mate.


Is that for mostly TestE cycles, or Anavar included? Im just reading this: http://www.steroidology.com/proviron-mesterolone/

"Proviron is helpful in stacks because of its unique ability to keep the body from turning testosterone into estrogen, thus giving the testosterone a better anabolic effect. This aids the bodybuilder in many ways. First, it helps reduce estrogenic side effects of other steroids water-retention, lowered sex drive, gynocomastia, etc. Also, Proviron can help boost the potency of testosterone in the body by freeing testosterone from its binding to sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG)."

What dosage would you recommend? Ive seen : Proviron 50 x 25mg that would last the 8 week course Im on roughly at 1x ED


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Proviron at 100mg ed if your doi g anavar at 100mg or anything from 25mg will help


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Doing 50mg so I'll do the same with proviron


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

tony_1170 said:


> Doing 50mg so I'll do the same with proviron


Any reason why you're doing such a small dose? Ill be surprised if you get much from that dose...although I guess you are on the small side.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Erm, but of a split in thought process really. First ever cycle, so was going to see how I got on. Tempted to up to 100mg last 3 weeks or so. Payday next week so can grab another tub.

Feel reasonable good - extra energy in gym.. heading off for an extra arms day 

Also had liver issues a few years back. So want check Im ok. I understand pinning with TestE type cycle is actually less stressful on your liver. But wanted to try orals first.

So orals this cycle, then TestE next April/May.. on holiday in Florida in June so want to look good for then.

TestE cycle also seems to be working out quite expensive, TestE with Dbol or winstrol orals I think is the suggestion next year


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Okdoke, half way through week 2 - def feel stronger, weights are going up nicely.

Diet on track, sticking to 250g protein / 180g carbs.

Hunkering down to three main workouts during the week - blasted seated dumbell row monday, went up in weight by a 1/3rd. I think by the fourth week Ill be lifting the whole rack!! I'm only 20kg away now 

Going to by proviron this payday. Still undecided, either another tub of 50mg anavar to stack 100mg for the last 4 weeks at least.

I only have for PCT tamoxifen. I'd like to do TestE rather than the extra anavar fkr the last four weeks, maybe one weekly jab of 250ml? Would be easier on the liver but easier to swallow anavar.

Not sure.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

just finished second week. Def feel better, more pumped during my work outs and looking better, slight bit more definition - not much though.

Personal best on Bench. Had stuck at 70kg for ages before Anavar. Knocked out 5 reps at 85kg Thursday


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> just finished second week. Def feel better, more pumped during my work outs and looking better, slight bit more definition - not much though.
> 
> Personal best on Bench. Had stuck at 70kg for ages before Anavar. Knocked out 5 reps at 85kg Thursday


Nice work on the PB mate! Keep them coming 

I've got my dbols back and started yesterday, definitely feel amazing on them at the gym compared to off...


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds good, but you get more "grunt" from your cycle. I'm upping the cycle to 100mg weeks 4/5/6 then 150mg last 2 weeks.

Might ask if u can help me plan my next pin cycle. Already got something in mind. So will PM it over


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd be glad to help my friend! I'm definitely no expert but more than willing to help you along in the planning and then chuck it up for others to critique 

GET EXCITED!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

well how about this, today I was doing chest, machine pulls - usually manage 45/50/55kg - today lifted the entire stack in the machine a total of 70kg and full 12 reps!!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice one mate!

I'm at the gym as we speak and that jut motivated me to pump even harder..


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

mattske said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> I'm at the gym as we speak and that jut motivated me to pump even harder..


If you are at the gym and have time to stop read and reply to posts on this board. You sir are not working hard enough. There should be a ban on phones in the gym. To prevent little pretty boy rack hoggers like you blocking them up.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice one mate!

I'm at the gym as we speak and that jut motivated me to pump even harder..


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> I'm at the gym as we speak and that jut motivated me to pump even harder..


Go for it!! make sure you get a great pump, take some pics! ;-) that said, guy i work with now comes down the gym, he's going to do some pics for me soon! We'll wait till 8.45 when everyone has gone to work and we have the changing room to ourselves lol


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Omada said:


> If you are at the gym and have time to stop read and reply to posts on this board. You sir are not working hard enough. There should be a ban on phones in the gym. To prevent little pretty boy rack hoggers like you blocking them up.


haha, I agree with Omada - focus young man! Now get down and gimme 100 press ups! ;-)


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Weighed myself this morning, so far my original weight was 10st 2, now 10st 7... My weight program and tracker is showing a nice increase in weights:

http://db.tt/iWo8vplP


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> haha, I agree with Omada - focus young man! Now get down and gimme 100 press ups! ;-)


Haha yeah yeah... Was just resting between warmup leg press before squats.. I have my phone for music and I'm subbed to your thread so I got the notification 

Big night though! Beat two of my PB's, 3x5x120kg deadlifts, before was only [email protected] 100.

Squats hit 100 for 2x5


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry! Should have put that in my thread lol )

Nice that your weight is up a bit! I don't know stones and oz that well.. Can you notice any changes in the mirror?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, body weight has gone up from 141lb to 147lb since starting (63.9kg - 66.6kg)

Would be keen to know if theres water retention or not with Anavar, I didn't think there was. Met a mate yesterday who.watched me getting changed and he has noticed a difference. Going to to wait till end of week 4, then take some pics


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Well, body weight has gone up from 141lb to 147lb since starting (63.9kg - 66.6kg)
> 
> Would be keen to know if theres water retention or not with Anavar, I didn't think there was. *Met a mate yesterday who.watched me getting changed* and he has noticed a difference. Going to to wait till end of week 4, then take some pics


keep an eye on this 'mate'.....if you ever meet him out in town and he offers you a drink that smells funny...pepper thy anus.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> keep an eye on this 'mate'.....if you ever meet him out in town and he offers you a drink that smells funny...pepper thy anus.


 :scared: lmfoa! :lol:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> keep an eye on this 'mate'.....if you ever meet him out in town and he offers you a drink that smells funny...pepper thy anus.


Haha you beat me too it - does sound a little odd! Unless you swing that way Tony?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha, I should maybe have re worded it, as in ""generally" watching me change" not gawping at me tackle lol!

Aren't the changing rooms where all the big boys are supposed to hang out?! Muscle wise I mean 

Funnier still is - I am gay, but he ain't my type, yuk he also works at me company..

Its certainly stomach churning seeing older colleagues or managers really going to town scrubbing their pecker in the communal showers, only for me to meet them an hour later in a high level meeting. Just can't look em in the eye!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Back to my weights, increased to 100mg today. Went down gym, good work out, weights are slowly increasing each session.

Today thought I'd have a go at a single rep, max weight on the chest press machine.. usually I can only manage 75kg at 10reps. Today I popped the spindle the lowest one, the ENTIRE STACK - 109kg.

Went for one rep, managed 7!!! 

Whooop!!!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Killing it mate! Sounds good.. I had a big weekend and am very tempted just to chill tonight, but I think this just gave the the motivation!

Plus I chewed another 30mg of dbol on the train, I should probably make use of it!

What other 1RM's did you hit?


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

So tony, matt when are you going to stop all this flirting and actually get it on. If this loving goes on any longer this thread will be getting moves to the adult lounge.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't just fvck on the first date you know!

You'd have to buy me a protein shake first at least...


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Omada said:


> So tony, matt when are you going to stop all this flirting and actually get it on. If this loving goes on any longer this thread will be getting moves to the adult lounge.


lol, I am! Cranking the weights up every session, I went for a max one rep on the bench of 100kg last Fri, on the way down some tit walked past and caught the edge of the bench and caused me to panic and fella that was spotting me was too busy having a go at the idiot that walked past rather than catch the weight grrr!!!

I was stuck half way, till he got his brain in gear and lifted the bar with me. After clearing 7x full reps on the entire Chest Press at 109kg this Fri Im going all out on the bench! I want 110KG - bring it on. I only weigh 66kg :thumb:

Also on the seated cable row, last week I clean lifted the entire machine stack for one rep, wanna improve that to 5x reps if not more. Thats 50% up on what I was lifting 4 weeks ago - :beer: !!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

> I only weigh 66kg :thumb:


I just re read this, 66kg?!? How tall are you?!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

5'6" unless the converter ****ed up. 10st 7


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Halfway through week four, so far so good!!

Monday I upped the dose to 100mg with the intention of running the last five weeks at 100mg every day rather than the initial 50mg.

Definately noticed the increase in NEED to work out at 11am! Typically every am I do a 2 or 4km interval run. Then a few abs and off to work. This morning the gym had no power to half the machines amd no showers, fuse had blown. I did a few abs, short cycle then made my way to the swimming pool showers followed by first shake of the day (08.30)

9.45 I had 50grams of oats, at midday just as my meeting was ending I felt this utter urge to just pump iron. I couldn't stop fidgeting!!! I was also starving to the point of feeling sick! Wolfed down a Reflex protein bar and went to the gym. Great session - deadlifts / romanian deadlifts, step lunges and kettle bell swings.

That sorted the urge to work out, another shake then back to work for my next meal that I wolfed down!

My trainer that I see once a month for a killer chest session noticed I was looking much more pumped up, his.program must be working he said  I didn't fare say what I'm on lol

So am I glad I started: yes! Def pumped, chest and arms are looking great. I'm trying to get a work colleague to take some pics soon


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

yay, bring it on PB of 100kg 3x reps on the bench, great way to clsoe off a Friday! This is near the end of week 4 :beer:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

nice one mate! happy friday!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

First session back with the trainer, probably since starting the course. His first comments before he started the 9 point BF measurements were: "you're filling out nicely!"

Excellent stuff. Need to wait for my.measurements bit I think BF has gone up from 10.2 to 12.. mind the amount of food I'm eating, not surprised!

Arms in last five months have increased by an inch circumference in resting state. Not bad.

I'm just starting week five now, going to get pics done this friday. Still on 100mg. I said to the trainer about looking buff for my holiday in June. He said to continue working as I am till feb, then April to June - cut, right down to 8% is my goal.

He doesn't know I'm on Anavar.. and the course finishes in four weeks. I was hoping a quick course before I go might be in order.. though I don't think its a wise idea to cut, then during the cutting stage take steroids?

Thoughts


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice work on the measurements Tony! And yeah you're bound to gain a few percent when you're eating everything in site! Well, I am anyway...

So, where are YOUR pics?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Re your cut - there are no specific 'cuttin or 'bulking' steroids. Some are more efficient at helping you with one or the other due to their characteristics, however it really all comes down to diet.

So you finish in 4 weeks (mid Jan + pct) and if you were to do another 8 weeks + pct, you might just be able to squeeze an 8 week break in the middle. Which it's with some people's thinking of Time on = Time off + PCT.

What are your thoughts for your 'quick cutting cycle'? :-D

Excites!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

OK, well heres some hard facts on growth, here's before and after just on week 5.. . BF has gone up 0.3% (about 0.6kg) have put on about 2.3kg lean mass

Im hoping thats 2.3kg of muscle, which I hope to retain once I've finished.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Though question from me re *proviron *- started taking it yesterday - today have a weird feeling in my chest, like heart burn, feel a little out of breath. Didnt really train today, thankfully. I didnt really notice any libido drop anyhow, so might skip them. Mate has just started with me, he's noticed hear/blood pressure increase.

Anyt thoughts?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> OK, well heres some hard facts on growth, here's before and after just on week 5.. . BF has gone up 0.3% (about 0.6kg) have put on about 2.3kg lean mass
> 
> Im hoping thats 2.3kg of muscle, which I hope to retain once I've finished.


I wish I got something like this done before and after!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Though question from me re *proviron *- started taking it yesterday - today have a weird feeling in my chest, like heart burn, feel a little out of breath. Didnt really train today, thankfully. I didnt really notice any libido drop anyhow, so might skip them. Mate has just started with me, he's noticed hear/blood pressure increase.
> 
> Anyt thoughts?


I have no experience with Proviron so can't help... Trying to think who ie seen talk about it, maybe @Hotdog147 ?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mattske: re cutting. Prior to really taking this seriously, I was 18% Bodyfat and and not really working out properly or eating properly. So spoke to my trainer/nutricianist and we decided to change my program and diet. I wanted to get down to 10% BF and toned.

We worked out what amount of protein I needed (too much and its wasted) - enough to keep building muscle.. Then dropped carbs. Only time I had major carbs was before and after workout. Cals on a dauily basis was 1300..

Then when I started the Anavar, I upped the macrodiet. 2500 cals a day, more carbs and more protein... energy and to feed the muscle growth. So 5 weeks in to the anavar and new diet.... Ive gone from 10.2% BF to 10.5% thats pretty good going considering the increase in food.

My overall weight so far has gone up 6lbs, but fat works out to 300g... so thats just over 5.5lbs of muscle!! I hope!

I have to say that Anavar isnt supposed to hold water or cause water retention, though Im not so sure. The personal trainer at my last session said he thought I was holding water, I blamed it on my creatine! lol but my face is fuller/fatter. I also feel bloated more. So once I finish, curious to see whether I loose this full feeling and the fullness in my face.

The idea being, once Ive finished the course, then cut cals downt to 1300 or so, correct amount of protein and see if I can cut down to 8%


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> What are your thoughts for your 'quick cutting cycle'? :-D
> 
> Excites!


Nowt special other than exact requirements for protein and carbs. Then carb rotation for extra fun, but on the no carbs day I feel hungry all day so I take casein pharma whey by PHD a couple of times a day.

I found a hood article on clan including how to cycle it over 16 days.. very detailed. Ill find it and will post cycle here. Might try that 21days pre holiday to really see if I can cut to 7% body fat. I'd be stoked if I could!!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cycling Clenbuterol

A first time user should not exceed 40 mcg the first day. Increase by one tablet until the side effects are not tolerable.

Example of a first cycle:

Day 1: 20 mcg

Day 2: 40 mcg

Day 3: 60 mcg

Day 4: 80 mcg

Day 5: 80 mcg (Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable)

Day 6 - Day 12: 100 mcg

Day 13: 80 mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to normal gradually)

Day 14: 60 mcg

Day 15: off

Day 16: off

Example of a second cycle:

Day 1: 60 mcg

Day 2: 80 mcg

Day 3: 80 mcg

Day 4: 100 mcg

Day 5: 100 mcg

Day 6 - Day 12: 120 mcg

Day 13: 100 mcg

Day 14: 80 mcg

Day 15: off

Day 16: off


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, here some before and after pics:

Before and 6 weeks in:



The stats show I have put on 6lbs, but fat works out to 300g... so thats just over 5.5lbs of muscle!! Everyone keeps saying I look more filled out and I feel harder/more pumped... its not a massive change but going in the right direction :thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

tony_1170 said:


> Is that for mostly TestE cycles, or Anavar included? Im just reading this: http://www.steroidology.com/proviron-mesterolone/
> 
> "Proviron is helpful in stacks because of its unique ability to keep the body from turning testosterone into estrogen, thus giving the testosterone a better anabolic effect. This aids the bodybuilder in many ways. First, it helps reduce estrogenic side effects of other steroids water-retention, lowered sex drive, gynocomastia, etc. Also, Proviron can help boost the potency of testosterone in the body by freeing testosterone from its binding to sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG)."
> 
> What dosage would you recommend? Ive seen : Proviron 50 x 25mg that would last the 8 week course Im on roughly at 1x ED


OMG... this is such rubbish from that website!!!!

1. Proviron is 1-methyl Dihidrotestosterone (DHT); it CANNOT prevent your body from converting testosterone to oestrogen!!!! The ONLY way this happens is if you use an Aromatase Inhibitor, such as Anastrozole (arimidex tradename), Letrozole (femara tradename) or Examestane (aromasin trade name):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aromatase_inhibitor

Just so you know what proviron does:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrotestosterone

(that's becuase after 1st pass of the liver, 1-methyl DHT becomes straight DHT).

2. As you can read on the DHT link; proviron can increase Libido, but it cannot prevent water retention from other AAS becuase while DHT "Weakly" binds at the oestrogen receptor, if you use test and dbol, you have a LARGE increase in oestrogen, and it displaces the the DHT from the oestrogen receptor.

3. Proviron (DHT) can bind to SHBG stronger than any other AAS; however, this would only help if you took an equal dose of proviron as the other AAS you're taking... if not more; after all you want as much AAS to be unbound as possible; but be aware, than becuase of the amount of SHBG you have, only 2% of any test or AAS you take is "free" the rest is bound to SHBG....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

tony_1170 said:


> Cycling Clenbuterol
> 
> A first time user should not exceed 40 mcg the first day. Increase by one tablet until the side effects are not tolerable.
> 
> ...


mate 2 things:

1. don't post links to sites that sell AAS; it can get you banned as its against forum rules (besides the site you posted is rubbish.. there are MUCH better and cheaper sources).

2. 14 day cycles on clen do nothing; there is no need to only run 14 days cycles; this is another fundamental mistake by those yank forums that don't know how to read basic science. FYI, in the UK, the NHS (Harefield trust) developed a protocol called the "harefield protocol" to treat certain types of cardiac issues (left ventricular weakness/failure) with high doses of Clenbuterol.

The start the patients at 40mcg/day, and work up to 720mcg! The duration is "as long as is required" to get the desired affect (sometimes a year); makes the american BB forums sound rather stupid when they say the receptords "downregulate" after 2 weeks....

here's some science behind the harefield protocol:

a. an Info pamphlet:

http://www.thoratec.com/downloads/HARPS-Trial-Slim-Jim.pdf

b. the actual science- for the 720mcg dosage, see section 3.2 on page 90:

http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs/18886/InTech-Myocardial_recovery_following_left_ventricular_assist_device_therapy.pdf

my point is not that you should run 720mcg, just that there is no need to do 2week cycles; just use it for your whole cut, along with T3. Usual dose for Clen is 120-200mcg (i cramp a lot at 160mcg, my wife can run 240mcg without cramping).


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Balls, sorry - i didnt notice the buy bit - thought it was a wiki site. hold on will remove! sorry

update : removed. if you edit you re post, it will be gone from there too.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

tony_1170 said:


> Balls, sorry - i didnt notice the buy bit - thought it was a wiki site. hold on will remove! sorry
> 
> update : removed. if you edit you re post, it will be gone from there too.


done.

Also, just note my posts aren't criticisms of you; like any new person, you've looked over the net, found some info- unfortunately your knowledge can't yet differentiate the BS from the facts in all cases- unfortunately our cousins over the pond have many forums, where all they do is blindiy cut 'n paste- most of the steroids profiles come from 2 original sites- with the same errors repeated....


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

No way fella, all feed back greatly received  Cant believe I was a dope and didnt spot the URL. I was reading it on the ipad and for some reason didnt spot the buy part! Need to put my glasses on more!

Interesting read on Clen. Didnt realise you can run it that long, thanks for the feed back. Looking at my latest progress pics, cant decide what to do next - course finishes in 2 weeks. My goal was to look cut or more defined for my summer hol in early June over in Florida.

I dont know whether I can cram a small testE stack in between then try to really cut before the holiday.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Cycling Clenbuterol
> 
> A first time user should not exceed 40 mcg the first day. Increase by one tablet until the side effects are not tolerable.
> 
> ...


Yep that's right, and how I used it the first time... What do you do for work? It makes you shaky as fk, like you have Parkinson's almost...

And hot and sweaty all the time, you need to drink a lot of water. I found it also made me more hungry - but I kept losing fat


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> mate 2 things:
> 
> 1. don't post links to sites that sell AAS; it can get you banned as its against forum rules (besides the site you posted is rubbish.. there are MUCH better and cheaper sources).
> 
> ...


Fcuk! 720mcg/day?! I'd be like a love child of Muhammad Ali and Michael J Fox at that dose.

I believe taurine should be used with clen also, I forget the reason, perhaps for the cramping - I didn't get it too bad at around probably 160 mark, also didn't stick to two weeks, just kept having it until I got sick of being shaky.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mattske: and my before and near completion pics *nudge* 

Not one bugger said "looking better" lol


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Mattske: and my before and near completion pics *nudge*
> 
> Not one bugger said "looking better" lol


Lol, sorry Tony! There is definitely more size and definition in your tri's, shoulders, pecs and back, and your waist / stomach looks leaner 

Well done bud!

I have gone backwards in the last ten days, lost about 5 KG, not eating, not training.. Fcuking sucks.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Aww thanks Bro  needed some moral boosting.

I've got a fever, been in bed two days... think I got it from a poxy colleague. Not been down the gym in a week. I think I could feel it coming on when I was down there last; felt shattered and heart was racing just doing chest exercises!

Thats a fair bit too loose, have you kept the cycle going over xmas?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I definitely need a moral pick me up too :-(

Yeah mate I'm in the same boat! I've been in bed for the 31st, and all of today - still managed to go out partying.

I've been off the dbol for ten days or so, but jabbed up on the test before I went away, and topped up now I'm back so the test is still high - I figure with all the alcohol and chemicals, I'd give the liver and kidneys have a chance and lay of the orals until i'm back on track: eating right, rested and back into training.

Was suppose to be tonight but still feeling death, wasn't going to happen!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Same here, sodding man flu. I even had the flu jab!!!!

Thants kinda screwed the last week on my Anavar, next week would be week 8. Shouldn't really go past 8 weeks.

Dunno whats worse, my nose like a tap or my eyes constantly streaming


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, well flu practically gone, going to eat well and rest till Monday, then back down Monday am, see how a small run goes, abs then back at lunchtime to see how my new routine pans out, also see how.much energy I have.

I've decided to slow down and stop Anavar, I'm week 7 and I dont see that Im really going to get much out of the next 7 days as I'm not 100%. I'll do the PCT of tamoxifen.

Next gotta plan for June. Would like to get defined/cut for summer holiday.. trainer at the gym was suggesting carry on as I am till mid March then start cutting, try to get from 10.5 down to 7%BF. He doesn't know I'm on Anavar. Plus cant carry on taking anavar till March, that would be 16+ weeks!

I'm hoping to get some advice from one of the excellent guys on here. Would love to squeeze in a TestE cycle.. I still have a full tub of Anavar too.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad to hear you're getting better mate! I managed to get back to the gym today - first time in about a fortnight, I think it's time for me to update my log! A big one is due, and I've gone a little crazy too... =\

You can start PCT pretty much straight away after Var, yeah? Or a couple of days at most?

How long is your holiday? If it was me, I would plan it so that your week(s) of holidays fall RIGHT at the end of your test cycle, so you've had all the benefits, and you still feel amazing with the extra test pumping thru your system for your holiday!  But that's just me LoL.. and it will give you something to do / think about (or not think about!) while you're waiting after that last pin for the esters to clear before PCT...


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

:-D. Very true. Florida for 2 weeks, starting Saturday the 8th June. Kinda agree, start PCT as I go.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just need to figure a cycle! :-( I still have a whole tub of Anavar.. I broke the seal, gus knows why as I could have got it off to a mate


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

600mg Test E 10-12 weeks  Done!

Something to kick start if you wish, maybe T-Bol for you 'cause you're going for lean so you wont get the bloat, and it doesn't aromatise.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> 600mg Test E 10-12 weeks  Done!
> 
> Something to kick start if you wish, maybe T-Bol for you 'cause you're going for lean so you wont get the bloat, and it doesn't aromatise.


Hows it taken, 300mg 2x shots pet week?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

The Enanthate ester is long enough that you can pin once a week and levels will stay fairly stable - 9/10 will suggest once a week is fine, so 2ml of 300mg/ml or 1.5ml of 400mg/ml depending on lab / blend etc.

If you want you can do twice weekly i.e. Sunday morning and Wed night to keep levels even more stable, but it's probably not necessary. Guess it just depends how much you like jabbing!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

The Enanthate ester is long enough that you can pin once a week and levels will stay fairly stable - 9/10 will suggest once a week is fine, so 2ml of 300mg/ml or 1.5ml of 400mg/ml depending on lab / blend etc.

If you want you can do twice weekly i.e. Sunday morning and Wed night to keep levels even more stable, but it's probably not necessary. Guess it just depends how much you like jabbing!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Im not so worried about jabbing, but far easier if just once a week ;-)


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

How's things matey? Training? Pics? How long do you have left now?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Forgot this, damn flu!! basically I got to week 7 before the flu kicked in!! poxy thing, felt like **** so didnt see the point in popping the anavar if I wasnt able to get to the gym... Just waiting for latest BF rates, but the fullness in the face has gone so I do suspect that there was some water retention. Also my body is looking leaner. The little definition I had on the abs was gone, now its back

This pic is literally on week 7, before and after. Even the same shorts lol

Pics:

Training was up too, I was pushing good weights. I did notice that for the last few weeks since finishing I felt shattered (probably flu still hanging in) and lost all my mojo.. thank god it was back this weekend hehe


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Forgot this, damn flu!! basically I got to week 7 before the flu kicked in!! poxy thing, felt like **** so didnt see the point in popping the anavar if I wasnt able to get to the gym... Just waiting for latest BF rates, but the fullness in the face has gone so I do suspect that there was some water retention. Also my body is looking leaner. The little definition I had on the abs was gone, now its back
> 
> This pic is literally on week 7, before and after. Even the same shorts lol
> 
> ...


I've already seen these tony! They're in my private stash...

Now I remember you telling me you were sick.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, kinda ****ed up the last bit of the cycle, probably why I'm desperate to start another  except I have to go to India and the US in June.. god knows why she booked that date! Supposed to be Sept :banghead:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Just read some of this mate. Wouldnt have caught my attention being an anavar log lol.

Some good results.

Impressive benching as well man. Makes me embarassed lol.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cheers fella. Was just a bit dubious with all the gear after having liver problems a few years ago. All clear now and last bloods while on Anavar we're excellent - next stop ur cycle 

Been reading posts/answers to my question on your journal (sorry!) Seems I might just stick to weights, good diet and work on slow cut to 7/8% bf rather than trying to cram in a Test Prop cycle.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Probably wise mate. You can make the most of a good cycke when you have a clear run at it.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I keep telling him just to bang it in there!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

lol, cheers Matt 

Though I did have another thought.. I still have a whole pot of Anavar 50mg. I could use those up in March/April (8 weeks) that gives me 6 weeks (1st May - June 12) to really cut, maybe some Clen... (curious to see how it works with Matt)

Go on holiday, the man up and do the full Test Cycle starting August.. not sure if thats enough time between two oral cycles and then TestE cycle


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

OK, just to close off the cycle journal now.

Two weeks after finishing anavar, how do I feel and look. Not a lot different to be honest! Feel fine, PCT is going well. As for gains:

Im up 3.5lbs in all, but thats all over so its a good gain especially as Avanar is a mild(ish) steroid and meant to have lean gains. During the entire process till now Ive only put on 300g of fat. Considerig what I was eating, thats good.

How do I look - this morning I was looking at before and 2 weeks after - there's a little mass overall. Nothing that would really make anyone that saw me before go - wow! Whilst on the cycle, towards the end everyone noticed and commented on how good I was looking and that I was filling my workout Ts. Now they're pretty much back to normal. I averted them from anavar by blaming the lack off fullness down to stopping creatine and supplements! lol

I agree with all the other guys, best go to a full pin cycle if you want decent gains that will hopefully stay. Im going to follow bigtommays one later in the year.

In summary, if you've never done steroids, give it a go - def run at a minimum of 100Mg ED (every day) I ran proviron with it through out, this helps enhance the steroid and avoid the estrogen build up and bloat.

*Cycle*

1 - 8 weeks 100mg of Anavar

1 - 8 weeks proviron 25mg day

*PCT *

9 -11 tamoxifen/nolvadex (21x) 20mg Nolva/Tamoxifen

I'm not sure how long you have to leave it before the next cycle, hopefully someone will add that in here.

If anyone wants to look particularly buff before a summer holiday and hasn't done injectables or is worried, Id def recommend this oral course with the aim of taking the last anavar tab a few days before you go and take the PCT with you. That way you'll look pretty buff


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Good thread!

So in short are you saying you have now lost the mass gains you made since coming off Anavar?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

no, Id say Ive kept the muscle, a good 3.5lbs as fat gain was 300g.. but I was on 50mg... ED (Every day) Im on last bit of PCT (post course treatment) of tamoxifen and now the water retention has gone and definition and view of abs is back 

I would suggest *100mg* every day. Its pretty easy to get in to the routine and take them 4hrs before training and take from week 1-8, no breaks - that means taking them on off days too inc weekends. So if ur doing 8weeks at 100mg, buy two 60x 50mg tubs


----------



## steviemo10 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

This is my first time on here but plan to use the site quite a bit heard a lot of good things about it.

Been training for ages and hit a brick wall so been researching cyles...I'm thinking of 50mg anavar and 50mg of proviron to start with...want to put a little muscle on mainly chest area as cant seem to build there and get ripped this year. Iv got a couple of concerns mainly hair loss? Im planning on Nolva and chlomid for PCT...THIS IS MY FIRST TIME USING! Any info would be great and very much appreciated.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Stevie. I'm 43, hair thining on forehead.. has been since 35... made no difference being on Anavar. Trust, me I was checkin!

Personally I wouldn't worry. If your already suffering hairloss, I dont think this will make a jot of difference. My colleague also took Anavar with me, 31 and very precious about his looks. Not a hair lost. If he had of noticed a problem he'd have stopped 

Proviron is good during the cycle, it helps boots the effect of steroids in general I believe. We both took proviron, I noticed increase in heart rate, so did mate. Plus we never really noticed much of a difference so didn't bother finishing them. Still have a box left.

Anavar is a very simple way to get going.

PCT, Ive just finished Nolva. Didn't use clomid, I dont think the course is strong enough to warrant it. Someone else might chip in with thoughts.

Just so u know, I was horny as hell for first 4 weeks, then libido dropped off a bit. Once I stopped and got on Nolva, all fine and dandy, every am lol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent, thanks man.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

steviemo10 said:


> Been training for ages and hit a brick wall so been researching cyles...
> 
> .


You'll def notice a difference towards the end of week 2.


----------



## Forzalazio (Jan 4, 2016)

Please can somebody help me out this is for the Mrs what cycle should she take for 0.40mg Clenbuterol tablets? Cheers


----------

